# crusty toddler eyes - advice please!



## cricketsmomma (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi Mamas!
This morning my DD (who turned one on Friday) woke up with both eyes crusted shut. I soaked them with a warm washcloth and they finally opened, but they were pretty goopy. She has had a little cough and a little snot for about 4 days now, and I didn't feel that it was urgent enough take her to the doc, but now I wonder. We have a little ER that I can get her into very easily, it's never crowded. what do you think? She's now happily running after the cat...
any thoughts?


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I would continue with the warm compresses as you're able, and make sure her fluid intake is good. Might also avoid dairy for a bit as that increases mucus.

I wouldn't take her into the ER or doctor even unless her fever spiked really high or she was obviously feeling really bad.

If she's not bothered by the eye goop, then I wouldn't worry about it, as long as no high fever.


----------



## franklinmarxmom (Nov 29, 2007)

DS has had this problem twice now. The first time, we rushed to the doc-in-a-box b/c we were afraid of pinkeye. It turned out to be "overflow" from sinus congestion--no fever or anything, but it signaled that he had an ear infection.

Just this last week, he again had congestion a few days, then the eye goop again, although still no fever or other symptoms. I still took him to the doc, and yep, it was another double ear infection.

We don't do anything for the eyes, except wipe with a warm washcloth regularly. Suctioning out the nose seems to help too, and running a humidifier. It goes away within a few days. The doc gave us eyedrops, but they're impossible, and don't do anything anyway. We are treating the ear infection with antibiotics, though.

Hope that helps with your decision.


----------



## Valkyrie9 (Sep 29, 2006)

If you think it is pinkeye/conjunctivitis, you can get a good homeopathic remedy at Walgreen's or wherever--it's called Similisan. Good luck!


----------



## TheLightbearer (Jul 24, 2005)

Breastmilk! It works great. I have a client whose 2 yo had an eye infection for a month...went to specialists, drugs, antibiotics, etc...The she poured some breastmilk inyo her eye, completely cleared up in hours. Ah, the miracle of breastmilk...


----------



## mamatojackn (Apr 14, 2006)

i second the breastmilk recommendation, if you're still nursing. i've used it for my son's eyes before and it cleared up the next morning! you can also make a tea out of calendula and eyebright and use a compress soaked in it. those are both herbs that are cleansing and soothing to the eye.
jen


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

Yet another breastmilk recommendation here!!


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I was going to suggest breastmilk too! It really works wonders, and my older kids say it feels very soothing.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## mkmama (Jul 9, 2006)

what a coinkadink. We are going thru the same thing right now. i posted about this on health and healing forum. He has bright red bags under his eyes but his eyes are not pink/red.

So i have concluded what PP's say and its just overflow from his cold/cough. no fever...and he seems to act fine other than hating me cleaning his goopy eyes...

it is contagious, tho we haven't gotten it, wash your hands...


----------

